# Koihändler



## newbee (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo Koiexperten

mal eine kurze frage, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Fischfarm Schubert Link
http://www.schubert-online.de/ Interessiere mich für die Kois der Bezeichnung Gohst


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koihändler*



newbee schrieb:


> Hallo Koiexperten
> 
> mal eine kurze frage, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Fischfarm Schubert Link
> http://www.schubert-online.de/ Interessiere mich für die Kois der Bezeichnung Gohst



wenn du "ghost" kois meinst, die gibt es doch auch im baumarkt oder in einer 
"zoohandlung" ..

Gruß Simon


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koihändler*

Hallo Hans.

Du meinst diesen Händler/Forenmitglied? 

Bezüglich Fische konnte ich noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------

